# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Khu vực Dành riêng cho quảng cáo >  Apple chính thức thừa nhận iPhone X gặp lỗi màn hình cảm ứng, MacBook Pro gặp lỗi mất dữ liệu

## didongthongminh

Có thể bạn quan tâm: iPhone 6s cũ | iPhone 7 Plus cũ | iPhone 8 Plus cũ

thứ Sáu, Apple vừa công bố rằng hai sản phẩm của hãng là iPhone X và MacBook Pro 13-inch (bản không Touch Bar) - có nhiều vấn đề đã được phát hiện về phần cứng.
Cụ thể, Apple cho biết trên một số thiết bị iPhone X, màn hình hiển thị gặp nhiều vấn đề liên quan cảm ứng, bao gồm:

- Màn hình, hoặc một phần màn hình, không phản ứng hoặc phản ứng đứt đoạn với thao tác chạm của người dùng.

- Màn hình phản ứng ngay cả khi người dùng không chạm vào nó.

Công ty cho biết những người dùng có iPhone X gặp lỗi này có thể được thay thế mô-đun màn hình miễn phí tại một trong các cửa hàng bán lẻ hoặc một Nhà cung cấp dịch vụ ủy quyền của Apple.

Theo Bloomberg thì trước đó, nhiều người dùng iPhone X đã phàn nàn về các vấn đề cảm ứng trong nhiều tháng qua. Ngoài ra, một điều thú vị nữa là iPhone X chỉ xuất hiện trên thị trường chưa đầy một năm, sau đó bị ngừng sản xuất vào tháng 9 sau khi Apple tung ra iPhone XS và iPhone XR.

Một lỗi màn hình cảm ứng tương tự cũng từng xuất hiện trên iPhone 6 Plus vào năm 2016. Tuy nhiên, ở thời điểm đó, Apple buộc người dùng phải bỏ ra đến 149 USD để sửa.

Apple chính thức thừa nhận iPhone X gặp lỗi màn hình cảm ứng, MacBook Pro gặp lỗi mất dữ liệu - Ảnh 1.
Bên cạnh đó, Apple cũng xác nhận rằng chiếc MacBook Pro 13-inch (bản không Touch Bar) được bán ra từ tháng 6/2017 đến tháng 6/2018 có thể gặp lỗi khiến dữ liệu người dùng bị mất hoặc hỏng ổ cứng.


Công ty cho biết những laptop bị ảnh hưởng bởi lỗi này có thể được bảo hành tại một trong các cửa hàng bán lẻ hoặc Nhà cung cấp dịch vụ ủy quyền của Apple, tất nhiên là miễn phí. Muốn biết liệu chiếc MacBook Pro của bạn có cần phải được mang đi bảo hành hay không, bạn có thể nhập số serial của thiết bị vào trang hỗ trợ của Apple tại đây.

Apple không đưa ra bất kỳ bình luận thêm nào về hai công bố nói trên.

Tham khảo: BusinessInsider

----------

